

Goldman Sachs loses $2.2 Billion from shareholders after Op-Ed in NYT - connorlee
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-15/goldman-stunned-by-op-ed-loses-2-2-billion-for-shareholders.html?mrefid=twitter

======
Jyaif
tl;dr: the share went down 3%. Not sure how could the title be any more
misleading.

~~~
qq66
Not to mention, it beat the S&P 500 today.

